# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Παραδείσια παραμάνες;

## dimitrioy

*τα παραδεισια γινονται παραμανες? 
αν βαλουμε αυγα καναρας θα τα βγαλει σωα?
η ομελετα??*

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

ποτε δεν ξερεις...Εχω ακουσει διαφορες περιεργες ιστοριες για αυτα τα πουλια....Η αληθεια ειναι πως με της καναρας ισως να υπαρχει προβλημα γιατι εχουν διαφορα στο μεγεθος....Ελαχιστη αλλα εχουν.ΠΟτε δεν ξερεις ομως....

Αλλα γιατι να τα παρεις?

----------


## ria

Φιλε Δημητρη εχουν ακουστει πολλοι ισχυρισμοι οτι μπορουν να μεγαλωσουν καναρινια οι κοινωνικοι σπινοι το θεμα εξαρταται απο εμας περισσοτερο και κατα ποσο σωστα θα τους χειριστουμε ωστε να καταφερουν να τους μεγαλωσουν σωστα ριξε μια ματια και στο αρθρο αυτο      :  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthread.php?28506-Οι-κοινωνικοί-σπίνοι-ως-παρένθετοι-γονείς
γνωστης μου εχουν μεγαλωσει με επιτυχια καναρινια και περισυ εμενα μου μεγαλωσαν 2 λουγαρακια εκτροφης..το μεγαλο μου ερωτημα ειναι για πιο λογο να μπεις σε αυτη την διαδικασια οταν μπορουν να τα μεγαλωσουν οι ιδιοι οι γονεις τους τα καναρινακια σου , ειτε ακομη σε περιπτωση που το ζευγαρι σου δεν τα μεγαλωνει ποιος ο λογος να παρεις ενα ζευγαρακι απο αυτα τα πουλια οταν μια πυρωμενη καναρα που θα σου φτιαξει φωλια και θα σου κανει ασπορα αυγα αν της τα αντικαταστησεις με γονιμα μπορει ανετα με την καταλληλη προετοιμασια να κανει την δουλεια αυτη!!!!!!

----------


## panos70

Αντε και να βαλεις στα παραδεισια αυγα απο καναρινια θα εχουν τις ίδιες διατροφικες συνηθιες για να μεγαλωσουν επαρκεις τα μικρα; και γιατι να το κανεις αλωστε ,μονο οποιος το εχει κανει μπορει να μας πει

----------


## tonis!

οι κοινωνικοι σπινοι μεγαλωνουν(πληοψηφιακα)με επιτυχια νεοσσους αλλων παραδεισιων. Δεν νομιζω να γινεται παραδεισια να μεγαλωσουν νεοσους καναρινιων ή το αντιθετο λογω διατροφικών συνηθειων.

----------


## ria

> Φιλε Δημητρη εχουν ακουστει πολλοι ισχυρισμοι οτι μπορουν να μεγαλωσουν καναρινια οι κοινωνικοι σπινοι το θεμα εξαρταται απο εμας περισσοτερο και κατα ποσο σωστα θα τους χειριστουμε ωστε να καταφερουν να τους μεγαλωσουν σωστα ριξε μια ματια και στο αρθρο αυτο      :  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthread.php?28506-Οι-κοινωνικοί-σπίνοι-ως-παρένθετοι-γονείς
> γνωστης μου εχουν μεγαλωσει με επιτυχια καναρινια και περισυ εμενα μου μεγαλωσαν 2 λουγαρακια εκτροφης..το μεγαλο μου ερωτημα ειναι για πιο λογο να μπεις σε αυτη την διαδικασια οταν μπορουν να τα μεγαλωσουν οι ιδιοι οι γονεις τους τα καναρινακια σου , ειτε ακομη σε περιπτωση που το ζευγαρι σου δεν τα μεγαλωνει ποιος ο λογος να παρεις ενα ζευγαρακι απο αυτα τα πουλια οταν μια πυρωμενη καναρα που θα σου φτιαξει φωλια και θα σου κανει ασπορα αυγα αν της τα αντικαταστησεις με γονιμα μπορει ανετα με την καταλληλη προετοιμασια να κανει την δουλεια αυτη!!!!!!


*οπως αναφερω και παραπανω γινεται παιδια (εμενα περισυ μου μεγαλωσαν  μωρα απο λουγαρα εκτροφης)  απλα απο την στιγμη που εχει ειτε τους  γονεις ειτε μια καναρα για παραμανα δεν βρισκω το λογο να βαλει τα  αυγα σε κοινωνικους!!!!!!*

----------

